# Votre fond d'écran macbook



## Dexnation (4 Août 2008)

Si vous trouvez que ce sujet est trop impertinent vous pouvez le supprimer simplement j'avais envie de le faire.

Poster ici une photo de votre fond d'écran :

http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1uo8.png

J'ai léopard mais j'adore ce fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Alors, je te propose d'aller tout tranquillement vers ce fil: Nos Desktops sous MacOsX

Et bonne soirée...


----------



## Dexnation (4 Août 2008)

ah pardon, désolé pour le sujet inutile.


----------



## BS0D (4 Août 2008)

Dexnation a dit:


> Si vous trouvez que ce sujet est trop impertinent vous pouvez le supprimer simplement j'avais envie de le faire.
> 
> Poster ici une photo de votre fond d'écran :
> 
> ...



Ca me fait quand meme marrer de voir la petite fenetre de web browser en bas à droite, avec son petit fond oranger qui m'est si bien connu !


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2008)

on ferme donc


----------

